# box (fixed, absolute), tabelle fixieren?



## gemilli (7. November 2005)

Ich habe eine Website, die in 3 Frames eingeteilt ist. Die main.htm soll mit einem weißen Rahmen umrandet werden. Das haben wir mittels einer Box gelöst (position:fixed.
Das Problem ist, dass die Box sich bei verschiedenem Inhalt ständig verschiebt, die Größe ändert sich. Wie kann man diese Box so fixieren, dass dies nicht vorkommt
In der Box ist auch eine Tabelle drinnen, auch da hab ich versucht, die Größe zu definieren, aber wenn wir ein Bild reintun, verschiebt sichs wieda komplett.

danke für hilfe, lg
stephi


----------



## DJauie (7. November 2005)

Hi!

Probiers mal mit 
	
	
	



```
overflow: auto;
```
. Dann erscheint ein Scrollbalken. Wenn keiner erscheinen soll, dann mal statt "auto" "hidden" probieren.


----------

